# how to fix posture?



## tera (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm 20,I'm slouching a lot and my shoulders look a bit rounded and have very poor posture.I was wondering if there is someone with similar problem and what kind of exercise do you do about it? Have you gone to a doctor about it?


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

1) Sleep with pillows under your thighs and knees (and sleep face up). Try to keep your legs above your head (e.g. 1 pillow under your head, 2 pillows under your legs).

2) Do abdominal isometrics - crunch your abs for prolonged periods of time (~1-1.5min x 30-40 reps) while standing, sitting, walking. Push your chest out if you start slouching, and make sure you keep breathing. Deeper breaths are better.

3) Sit on the edge of a chair if possible, and try not to lean forward. If you sit on the back, make sure your butt goes all the way to the back. Don't slouch at an angle.

4) Stretch every morning.

5) Avoid high heels, and walk heel-toe, heel-toe.


----------



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

use the lumbar support in your car when you're driving too. I used to slouch when I was younger but not anymore. I think conciously walking more upright and using that lumbar support (no joke) helped a lot. I used to always slouch, now I always walk upright and it didn't require too much effort so it's definitely an attainable goal. Good luck man, you'll be walkin tall in no time I'm sure.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

tera said:


> I'm 20,I'm slouching a lot and my shoulders look a bit rounded and have very poor posture.I was wondering if there is someone with similar problem and what kind of exercise do you do about it? Have you gone to a doctor about it?


slouching is a habit. Make yourself have a posture like you want and remember to use it every day for 10 days until you will have a habit of having right posture.. Also subject of habits is quite interesting as we are the slaves of our own habits and you can always train a new habit. If you smile to stranger for 10 days in a row you start to get habit of having to smile to every stranger.. read more about getting new habits in 21 days.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

tera said:


> I'm 20,I'm slouching a lot and my shoulders look a bit rounded and have very poor posture.I was wondering if there is someone with similar problem and what kind of exercise do you do about it? Have you gone to a doctor about it?


I actually had the same problem. I asked my doctor about it, and weight training does wonders, especially if you strengthen your back muscles. I don't slouch nearly as much as I used to once I started gaining strength. So, if you buy some weights, or are not opposed to going to a gym, that's what I'd recommend. I used to call it a "habit", but it was really hard not to slouch without more overall body strength.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Yoga, ab and lower back exercises. There's a lower back routine I do once a week to combat my rounding of the back.

Lower back circuit. Set a rep range and the goal is to do these back to back. If you can't, set a rest period in between each. 

1. Lie on your stomach. Join your hands together by lacing your fingers and place them against your head. At anytime, do not separate your fingers. Using no momentum, lift your upper body as high as you can using your back. Don't remember what the exercise is called, but it's a no-weight back extension type of exercises.

2. A variant of the first exercise, instead of going straight up, you do it diagonally on each side. 

3. Hyper extensions. Lie flat on floor, arms and feet stretched out and extended. Lift right arm and left foot using no momentum. Then lift left arm and right foot with no momentum. 

4. Lie on your stomach. Using your lower back, lift your legs as high as can, then bring them down. 

5. Combine 1 and 4 together. This exercise is called the superman. 

6. Either a bridge or a full wheel. Hold as long as you can. 

In conjunction with this ab work-out:

1. Bicycle crunches. Don't do them fast, hold each side for 1 second, like when you say one Mississippi. 

2. Using a stability ball, grab it with your feet. With your legs extended holding the ball, lift up your legs 90 degrees, at the same time, reach up and grab the ball from your feet. Lower down holding the ball with arms extended. Perform vice versa movement by putting ball back on your feet. 

3. Hanging Leg Lifts

4. Using a bar, lift your legs up 90 or as much as possible in the air. Push the bar towards your feet.


----------



## Bigheadmonkeyboy (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree with all the above answers. I would also do Pilates! 

Also, Put your back, heels and bum against the wall with your feet shoulder width apart. Then, pull your shoulders back so they touch the wall and tilt your head back until your chin is in line with where your head is touching the wall.

It will not seem natural at first but walk around for 5 minutes a day (it doesn't seem like a long time now but it actually will feel like an hour at first!) in that position. Week by week introduce it more until it becomes habitual. :boogie


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

This has been a problem with me since I put on extra weight in the stomach area. Definitely core exercises along with sleeping either on your back or side. Being conscious of when your slouching and straightening up. Oh, did I mention a good diet full of nutrients such as calcium,vit. D,K boron,silica and trace nutrients. And what wjc mentioned, weight bearing exercises help prevent osteoporosis and posture tremendously. Definitely do not want to be in my 60's hunched over with osteoarthritis. It's sad to see people in that way.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

Nobody ever talks about posture, I'm so glad you brought this up. Nobody has worse posture than a shy person, and nobody ever talks about the fact that it's bad posture, they just laugh at us. The human mind subconciously looks at posture and judges someone on it. They respect good posture, and laugh at bad posture. Posture is one of the most underrated things in life with it's importance. What I've been doing is taking a 45 min walk every day w/ a posture support (it looks like a bra without cups, lol). I've got a lot of work to do with it still, I need to get even more practice in with the posture support brace. I'll keep posting in this thread if it stays alive to give updates. My best advice is to get some kind of posture support brace (for you women they have posture bras which would be easier, you are lucky). Google it for more info. Just telling yourself to straighten up all the time sounds too vigorous, maybe that's just me.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Sleep without a pillow. I did this and got comments about my posture improving after 2 weeks.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the same problem. I figure some of it has to do with the fact that I sleep on my side curled up in the fetal position. Thats the only way I sleep, and I have been doing it my whole life.

I always try to remind myself to stand up straight and stick my chest out. Then everyone always tells me that I am walking around like some muscular tough bad *** dude, and that it just looks funny. Are skinny guys supposed to walk around slumped over or something?:|


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I found these exercises that are designed to help fix posture. I've been noticing my own posture getting worse over just the past couple months, so I'm glad your thread actually got me thinking about how to fix it.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Cedilla said:


> I
> I always try to remind myself to stand up straight and stick my chest out. Then everyone always tells me that I am walking around like some muscular tough bad *** dude, and that it just looks funny. Are skinny guys supposed to walk around slumped over or something?:|


Yes, that's why skinny trees have bad posture. It's part of nature.

Just kidding ... I'm sure there are tons of exercises that can fix it. I just strengthened up my back and chest at the gym, and now my posture is much better. Increasing your core strength (abs and such) should help, too. The doctor told me to do the seated row for best posture improvement, so I do that a lot.


----------



## snowfly (Dec 14, 2008)

If you have bad posture you've likely lost the curve in your spine. This can be restored using a cervical neck pillow. Sleep with one of these or roll up a towel and sleep flat on your back with this under the nape of your neck, and a pillow underneath your knees.

Sit/stand straight. Make sure your shoulders are level with your ears. Try to avoid looking down when walking and instead position your head as if you are looking on the horizon. 

DON'T heave out your chest. This is not good posture and hurts your spine. 

A lot of people are unaware of this but the strength to sit/stand straight actually comes from your abdomen/lower back area. Simply putting your shoulders back won't do the trick. It is very uncomfortable in your abdominal area at first because the muscles have gone unused for so long, strengthening them would help. But within 1-2 weeks the discomfort should subside on its own if this posture is maintained. 

Make sure your monitor is not too high or low and your keyboard is at a level where you don't have to shrug or raise your arms to get to it.

Be aware that going from a hunched over position to an upright posture so abruptly can and likely will cause muscle spasms. If this does happen and it is severe, acupuncture DOES work in getting rid of spasms and will help in getting your muscles to conform with your new posture.

Stretching your chest muscles (that have probably tightened after many years of hunching) and tightening your back muscles also help.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, I probably got my bad posture from sitting at the computer a lot and slouching in chairs. But, seriously, if you strengthen up that back with the seated row, you should see posture improvements in a couple months. Your back muscles are most likely weak, so your shoulders naturally roll forward, and you slouch.


----------



## jiggen (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello,

I'm sorry that you have bad posture. You know slouching is an ordinary habit. A lot of people probably slouch. People are unaware that they already have bad posture. People feel comfortable with their posture, even though its not good one. It is only a matter of making it a habit of having good posture. You just need that to keep in mind.

There are tons of video exercises you can find on youtube that helps develop good posture. Well, this is free.

If you have some extra on your budget, you may want to try using posture brace. It may cost a little but its much easier and its worth it.

OK, I'm done, this is my opinion for what it's worth.

Take care

--Jiggen

http://posturebracereviews.com/


----------



## RxQueen (Dec 11, 2010)

a: exercise ball
b: a bra clip (like this:http://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2009/05/23/1087794/gI_0_BraliefBack.jpg) <--- seems stupid but helped me with my posture a bit, it's a constant reminder when I have it on. XD


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

You should exercise, sleep properly w/ a better pillow. But the best thing would be for you to visit a chiropractor and get yourself checked out.


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

1. Someone once told me to put a book on my head and try to walk without it falling off because you concentrate on your posture more.
2. Lay on the floor with feet on the couch or chair.
3. Find a corner in the room. Put your hands up against the wall, shoulder width apart, and lean in a little. You should start to feel it in your arm, shoulder and back. 

If you are going to do these excersises, you should do them for at least 15 - 30 minutes. It takes discipline, time and dedication to changing your posture. I know because I have the same issue and those are the exercises I have to do.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

MichaelWesten said:


> Deadlifts.


actually yes.

Drew posted something about the Alexander Method really helping him. I am curious but hesitant to shell out the $ for the required 10-15 sessions.


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice thread. I have terrible posture.

I know a chiropractor who was telling me to let my shoulders (really the upper torso) hang off the edge of my bed so you're upside down. do this a few times a day.


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

whoever said to sleep without a pillow:

I tried that last night. I could feel immediately how it makes my back more straight, but damn, my back is so sore and messed up.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 8, 2009)

Apparently, bad posture can be caused by an anterior pelvic tilt









The spine is naturally S shaped, so if the bottom of the S is tilted backwards, then the top compensates by bending forward (hunched shoulders etc.).

I found some info here(long article):http://inhumanexperiment.blogspot.com/2009/11/5-simple-exercises-for-correcting.html


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pretend theirs ice cold water on your back


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

interesting info and thoughts. I have horrible posture, I also have scoliosis so I should be more concerned with it. 

It seems there are several factors, physiologically and psycologically. Just telling someone to stand up straight, make it a habit is not really a feasible plan, some exercise to build back muscle is probably required, and you want to make sure your alignment is right. And being conscientious of your posture is part of it, but really I don't understand how to do this. I did ballet for several years and while dancing you have good posture, but to incorporate it into everyday all the time just seems impossible. I can't be thinking about it at all times, and the end goal is to make better posture comfortable, your default, but it takes time to get there. How do you work, or relax, while working on your posture? Doesn't it take up valuable thinking space?

Like others mentioned another factor for me is being shy, don't want to stick out, poor posture is a reflection of that and low-self-esteem. Its harder to avoid eye-contact standing up straight. When I walk I look at the ground, bad for walking posture, but I can't walk normally without doing it. I mean something as ingrained as how you walk takes extraordinary effort to change, it can be done but its hard. Also I am tall, so things don't always fit me properly, desk is too small, a sink is too low, and the list goes on. Even driving, my default position is slouched, I try to sit up straight, but I find I just don't quite fit my car. I'm not even that tall 5'11'', I don't know how all those people much taller deal with it. And when you are tall it sometimes feels like you have to slouch to engage in a conversation, or maybe my hearing just sucks, or I don't know.

I guess it is all just excuses, but its something I would like to change, but don't think I ever will.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Posture problems are a lot more complicated than that. I have structural kyphosis. People think I'm too lazy to stand up straight. I exercise all the time, but it only helps a little. Here from Mayo Clinic:

There are many possible causes of kyphosis, and narrowing down the curve's cause starts with narrowing down what type of kyphosis you have. Remember, there are two types: postural kyphosis and structural kyphosis.
*Cause of Postural Kyphosis*
The cause of postural kyphosis is easy to understand: poor posture leads to an excessive rounding of the upper back. If you try, you can correct postural kyphosis, just by making a conscious effort to stand up straight and have good posture. 
*Causes of Structural Kyphosis *
The second type of kyphosis, structural kyphosis, can't be corrected with postural work, and its causes are much more varied. The causes of structural kyphosis relate to problems with various structures in the spine. 
One type of structural kyphosis is *congenital kyphosis*. "Congenital" means present at birth, so people with this type of structural kyphosis are born with either missing or incompletely formed parts of the spine. Congenital kyphosis is called a primary kyphosis because it's not related to another cause. During a growth period, a person with a vertebra that has not formed correctly may develop a pronounced kyphotic curve because of the underlying structural problems.
Then there's *Scheuermann's kyphosis*, also known as Scheuermann's disease. It's also considered a primary kyphosis because it's not caused by another condition. Right now, the medical community isn't exactly sure what causes Scheuermann's kyphosis, but they believe that it has something to do genetics. The condition seems to run in families.
Other possible causes of Scheuermann's kyphosis include interrupted bone growth, height, and weight.
Scheuermann's kyphosis occurs when the front of the spine doesn't grow as fast as the back of the spine. Doctors have found that some children begin to develop this type of kyphosis between the ages of 12 and 15-generally a period of bone growth.
*Structural kyphosis can develop because of another spinal problem*. This is known as secondary kyphosis; the kyphosis is "secondary to another medical condition" in doctor-speak.
Some conditions that can cause secondary kyphosis are:

Connective tissue disorders
Endocrine disease
Infection
Muscular dystrophy
Neurofibromatosis
Paget's disease
Polio
Spina bifida
Tumors
Some other causes of secondary kyphosis are:
*Degenerative Conditions *
Over time, parts of our bodies can wear out or degenerate. When that happens, those body parts don't work as well, and this degeneration can lead to kyphosis. Two common degenerative conditions that _can_ cause secondary kyphosis are: 

*Arthritis:* Inflammation of the spinal joints can create spinal instability as your spine loses its ability to move as it should. If you have arthritis in your spine, you may develop kyphosis.
*Degenerative Disc Disease:* This spinal condition is generally considered to be age-related; over time, our intervertebral discs can wear out because our spines have to work so hard to cushion our movements. When the discs wear out, other problems can develop. DDD can lead to kyphosis because as the discs thin, the front of the vertebrae begin to tip forward. That makes the spine unstable and as more discs wear out and thin, more vertebrae start to tip, and you'll develop a hyperkyphotic curve.
*Osteoporosis:* When the bones in the spine weaken because of osteoporosis, you can get vertebral compression fractures. The vertebrae can fracture because of a sudden movement-even a cough can damage osteoporosis-weakened vertebrae-or they can collapse. Several vertebral fractures can cause kyphosis because if it's fractured, the spine can no longer support itself. Vertebrae may lose their normal shape and may begin to look like wedges, causing the vertebrae to collapse on one another and creating a curve in the spine.
*Iatrogenic *
In Greek, iatro- means medicine or physician; _genic_ relates to the cause of something. So iatrogenic means that the physician's actions caused something to happen-and that's usually taken in a negative way. Certainly without intending to and with no malice involved, surgeons can sometimes cause a patient to develop an abnormal kyphotic curve following a surgery. This is very, very rare. 

*Post-laminectomy Kyphosis:* If the surgeon is trying to open up more room for your spinal cord or spinal nerves, he or she may do a laminectomy. That's a form of decompression surgery because it takes pressure off-decompresses-the nerves or cord. Perhaps the nerves are being compressed by a herniated disc, a tumor, or a bone spur (osteophyte). The surgeon will remove what's causing your pain and any related structures that could compress the nerve.

In a laminectomy, the surgeon removes part of the lamina, which is somewhat like the roof of your spine. The lamina is located on the posterior side (the backside) of the vertebrae. Usually, the surgeon also has to remove part of the ligament that's on the back of the spine, and that can cause the patient to lose spinal stability. Also, the surgery can weaken the muscles that support the spine. Without strong supporting structures, the spine may start to bed forward-abnormal kyphosis.
*Trauma *
If you experience a traumatic event-a car accident, a fall, a serious sports injury, etc.-the injuries to your vertebrae and supporting soft tissues may cause secondary kyphosis. The following is a list of injuries that, in combination, can cause significant spinal instability and kyphosis. 

*Fractures of the Posterior (Back) Elements:* The back part of your vertebra is crucial in stabilizing and controlling your movements. If you fracture the lamina (the roof of the vertebrae) or a facet joint (very central to control your vertebral movements), your spine could become so unstable that it will curve forward.
*Torn Posterior (Back) Ligaments: *Ligaments on the backside of your vertebrae provide a lot of stability. If they're torn, your spine may start to curve forward too much.
*Loss of Supporting Muscles:* The muscles in your back also have an important job in supporting the spine. If they're torn or injured, they won't be able to provide as much support to the vertebrae. The spine can then start to curve forward too much.
*Compression Fractures:* These were covered in the osteoporosis section above. In addition to being caused by osteoporosis, compression fractures can happen during a traumatic event that places too much strain and stress on your spine.

Additionally, without the strong supporting structures on the posterior (back) side-the ligaments and muscles-the spine may develop compression fractures. It may collapse on the front side of the spinal column (the anterior side) as it adjusts to the strain. When too many vertebrae collapse (and then start to tip forward because the front part is compressed), you can develop an abnormal kyphotic curve.


----------



## Richard321 (Jun 28, 2011)

You can try stretching exercises and do these activities in the morning to help your body stretch out the muscle especially after you woke up from sleeping.


----------



## Rap (Apr 29, 2011)

Consciously stand straight whenever you can. This alone will help out a lot. You'll most likely start to feel your back getting sore at first, but after a few weeks of doing this, the soreness goes away, and the muscles are strengthened, which makes it much easier to stand up straight. 

Also try exercising, because working out can build other muscles that also help support a good posture.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

It's more important what you do and how you do it in your everyday life, than the exercises you will perform, maybe 1 or two hours per day. Pay attention to your posture during the day.

1. a tiny pillow should support not your head, but your neck (when you sleep on your back that is)
2. strengthen your lower back muscles by sitting upright in a moving vehicle (bus, train etc.)
3. try to walk with your abdominal muscles always slightly tense and turned inward
4. have support for your elbows when you type or use the mouse (& sit up straight)
5. when you want to lean back, have support for the natural curve in your lower back!

All of that should maintain skeletal and muscle health for now and years to come.


----------

